# Not sure if upgrade to 11.3-RELEASE actually worked



## nixuser (Sep 1, 2019)

I did an upgrade from 11.2-RELEASE to 11.3-RELEASE which appears to have worked.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD bsd 11.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 19 21:08:43 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
$
```

However the os-release file looks wrong:


```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/os-release
NAME=FreeBSD
VERSION=11.2-RELEASE-p13
VERSION_ID=11.2
ID=freebsd
ANSI_COLOR="0;31"
PRETTY_NAME="FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p13"
CPE_NAME=cpe:/o:freebsd:freebsd:11.2
HOME_URL=https://freebsd.org/
BUG_REPORT_URL=https://bugs.freebsd.org
```

This makes me wonder if something went wrong.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## nixuser (Sep 1, 2019)

OK looks like it's a bug, there is a ticket on it here 238953.


----------



## trev (Sep 2, 2019)

/usr/local/etc/os-release is not part of the FreeBSD base system - it is installed by a port so is unaffected by a base operating system upgrade.

The tool for determining base OS kernel and userland versions is freebsd-version(1)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2019)

What does `pkg which /usr/local/etc/os-release` tell you?


----------



## olli@ (Sep 2, 2019)

nixuser said:


> I did an upgrade from 11.2-RELEASE to 11.3-RELEASE which appears to have worked.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


As someone else wrote, the os-release is not part of FreeBSD. It's a Linuxism that some programs seem to depend on that originate from the Linux universe. On FreeBSD, the output of uname(1) is authoritative. So, apparently your update was successful.

To update the contents of the os-release file, rebuild sysutils/etc_os-release. Or run the file through `sed -ix  s/11.2/11.3/`. Or edit it with your favorite text editor. Or just ignore it – It shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------

